# Queries on Critical skills Visa



## anilraj83 (Sep 21, 2012)

Deal All

i am planning to go for critical skills visa,my profession is software testing.i have the below queries.

1.Which occupation from the list i can choose? .My gut feeling is BPO - Quality Analyst will be ideal for me as my designation in india is consultant.(Or any other occupation listed in ICT will do?)

2.Should we submit any proof of financial funds for this visa?(I heared that it is R300000) for 3 months period?

3.My spouse and kids visa also will be taken care under this or should i process for them separately?

would be grateful if anyone respond to these clarification.Many thanks


----------

